# Validation deux étapes Apple TV?



## stéphane83 (6 Janvier 2015)

bonjour,
Il y a quelques temps de cela la validation en deux étapes était actives sur mon Apple TV or je ne sais pas si ça vient des dernières mises à jour mais celle si n'est plus demandée lorsque j'effectue une location ou achat via le boîtier.
C'était bien pratique car ça permettait une certaine sécurité avant l'achat.
Il y a les restrictions mais même en ne cochant que les achats ça me demande le code de partout y compris sur Netflix.
Apple a t elle supprimée la validation depuis la dernière mise à jour ou ai je loupé quelque chose?


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Janvier 2015)

Comprend pas trop le problème.. 
Tu trouves que tes achats ou locations ne necessites pas assez d'étapes de confirmation et de validation.
Ensuite tu trouves qu'on te demande trop souvent ton code de validation... pas très clair tout ça 

Si ça peut répondre à ton interrogation, avant je devais renseigner mon Apple ID à chaque achat sur l'Apple TV. Chose que je ne fais plus maintenant effectivement, il garde en memoire les identifiants. (Sans réglages particuliers)


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Janvier 2015)

Non ce n'est pas ce que j'ai tenté d'expliquer : 
La validation en deux étapes étaient présente sur l'Apple Tv lorsque je devais effectuer un achat et c'était bien pratique et suffisant.
Or, depuis quelque temps elle n'existe plus et je me suis donc intéressé aux restrictions mais contraignantes car comme je l'ai dit elles sont demandées de partout.
Voilà c'est pratique d'avoir une étape de validation ou un code avant achat lorsque l'on a des enfants.


----------



## Hobbes Ze Tiger (6 Janvier 2015)

Compris


----------



## stéphane83 (6 Janvier 2015)

C'est étrange qu'elle ne soit plus proposée sur l'Apple Tv en tout cas.


----------

